# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Не пойму что нужно скачать чтоб работать в бухгалтерии 8,1

## Gol_den

Подскажите поподробнее как устанавливать программу, что такое платформа, диски и конфигурация? Как определить что мне нужно? Что в программе постоянное, а что переменная?:rolleyes:

----------


## alexsmir

> как устанавливать программу, что такое платформа, диски и конфигурация?


почитайте сначала книги: по установке и разработке,  бухгалтерии, и посмотрите литературу

----------


## tomido

На примере WORD объясню:

Платформа - это программа, то есть ты её запускаешь, но в ней данных никаких нет. Если WORD запустить - то тоже будет просто пустое окно.

Конфигурация - это грубо говоря как файл WORD (только в 1С - это папка с файлами). И когда открываешь документ WORD - то ты запускаешь саму программу WORD, которая открывает уже файл WORD, содержащий ту или иную информацию.

Так и в 1С - нужна платформа (программа) - которая может работать с разными конфигурациями (то есть как бы с файлами). И нужна конфигурация (как правило папка с данными) - это конкретная информация о конкретной фирме.

Итого, для работы с 1С необходима платформа (программа) и конфигурация (набор данных).
Как-то так:-)

----------


## Gol_den

:good:Теперь мне стала понятно, спасибо, пойду искать платформу и подходящую конфигурацию.

_Добавлено через 44 минуты 25 секунд_
Рекламы много, а рабочей ссылки нет:confused: Подскажите где можно скачать программу?

----------


## slavchitos

Привет, еще один начинающий :-)
скачал
8_2_10_77_setupwin_86.rar
поставил платформу
Accnt82__1_6_20_6.exe конфигурация - установка.
Установил конфигурацию.
Дальше при попытке натравить платформу на каталог с конфигурацией выдается сообщение:
Информационная база не обнаружена
Отсутствует файл базы данных 'D:\1c/1Cv8.1CD'
по причине:
Отсутствует файл базы данных 'D:\1c/1Cv8.1CD'

У меня ощщущение что я установил только обновление шаблонов в конфигурацию..
Тогда, какие файлы надо качать для начальной установкиИ?
п.с. Я думаю мой вопрос по 8.2 актуален и в этой теме

----------

sigulda (08.12.2012)

----------


## Rrr Grlshz

да. только шаблон. 
в окне выбора базы пишешь создать новую, в следующем  окне вабираешь тот шаблон который уже установлен.

----------


## slavchitos

А можно объяснить.  Пока книжки качаются... :)
1. По какой ссылке скачать платформу и конфигурацию.
2. Как это все установить.
Нужна рабочая конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2, файловая.

----------


## Gol_den

Сегодня был у офиц.представителя 1с задавал ему такие же вопросы:eek:
он мне столько нарассказал-по ходу тут без бут..ки не разобратся. В том смысле что платформу и конфигурацию скачать и установить можно, но чтоб с ней могли нормально работать и склад, и производство, и менеджеры по рознице. Тут вряд ли так получится. Вот думаю, покупать?:(

----------


## mflyer

*Gol_den*, а Вы думали, что он Вам скажет -" нее не покупайте сами разберётесь". :-)
Покупкой или просто у становкой типовой конфигурации а Вам судя по описанию то это управление производством скорее всего нужно, Вы  не решите сразу все проблемы. Процесс внедрения достаточно долгий  и затратный.
Обязательно поставьте себе конфигурацию, посмотрите, что в ней, сходите к партнёрам, поспрашивайте о проблеммах с какими сталкивались. Сходите к 1С-кам на семинар презинтационный. Определите на сколько подходит типовая конфигурация именно Вам.  А когда вы определитесь что именно нужно тогда и делайте вывод. Если нет программиста то поддержка у оф.представителя при покупке обязательно понадобится.

----------


## Zapa

Эх,пойду попрошайничать)

----------


## kedas

Пока интернет бухгалтерией Моё дело нормально обхожусь, считаю для небольшого предпринимателя 1С слишком громоздка

----------

